

Do Placebos Work? - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition/features/take-this-sugar-pill-and-call-me-in-the-morning-1.401116

======
DanBC
See also Cochrane Review of placebos (and there are others there too).

([http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD003974/placebo-
interventions...](http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD003974/placebo-
interventions-for-all-clinical-conditions))

------
nodata
Isn't this the conditioned "everything's going to be alright now" effect?

